# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  Τιμή rms ημιανορθωμένου ημιτονικού σήματος.

## spiroscfu

Αν έχουμε το παρακάτω ημιτονικό σήμα

analchar.gif

με rms τιμή ίση με 220V 
άρα Vpeak 220/0,707=311V και peak to peak 311*2=622V.

Αν εμείς τώρα κάνουμε ημιανόρθωση στο σήμα θα πάρουμε την μια ημιπερίοδο του σήματος με πλάτος peak ίσο με 311V,
η rms τιμή αυτού κανονικά δεν πρέπει να είναι (311V/sqrt(2))*0,5D=110V ??


Σύμφωνα με το wiki η rms τιμή ενός ημιανορθωμένου σήματος είναι Vrms=Vpeak/2 γιατί?
και η Vdc ίση με Vpeak/π.
Άρα σύμφωνα με το http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rectifier θα έχουμε 
Vrms=>  311/2=155Vrms
και Vdc=>  311/3,14=99V (μήπως εννοεί average ? επίσης η Vdc δεν πρέπει να είναι ίση με την Vrms)

γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό, αν κόψουμε την μια ημιπερίοδο ενός ημιτονικού σήματος δεν είναι σαν να κόβουμε την μισή ισχύ του ??
μαθηματικά εντάξει μπορεί να βγαίνει λόγο του root mean square αλλά στην πράξη πως γίνεται.

----------


## SV1JRT

RMS σε DC Τάση ???
 Κάτι δεν μου κολάει εδώ Σπύρο...
 Στην τάση δικτύου ΔΕΗ, έχουμε 220V, άρα η περίοδος έχει τάση 220V, και P2P = 440V / 0,707 = 622V όπως πολύ σωστά είπες.
 (Αντί για διαίρεση  με 0,707 μπορείς να κάνεις πολλαπλασιασμο με 1,41).

Τώρα, όταν κάνεις ημιανόρθωση, πετάς την μισή περίοδο στη θάλασσα, δηλαδή κρατάς ΜΟΝΟ το θετικό κομμάτι της περιόδου.
Αρα, 220V x 1.41 = 311V ΔΙΑΚΟΠΤΟΜΕΝΑ. Πώς εφαρμόζετε το RMS στο διακοπτόμενο DC ???

*"Σύμφωνα με το wiki η rms τιμή ενός ημιανορθωμένου σήματος είναι Vrms=Vpeak/2 γιατί?"*

 Γιατι παίρνεις το Vpp κρατάς το ΘΕΤΙΚΟ κομμάτι και πετάς το αρνητικό στη θάλασσα, άρα *VPP* (*622V*) / 2 = η τιμή της ημιανορθωμένης τάσης (*311V*).

----------


## Nikolaskn

Κατ'αρχας (αν θυμαμε καλα)για να παρουμε την Emax πολλαπλασιαζουμε τα 220χ1.41=310  και επμενως η RMS των 310 βολτ ειναι παλι 220.Επισης η Eo(συνεχη ταση) ισουτε στην ημιανορθωση  με  Eo=1,41XE/π.Αλλα 1,41χΕ μας κανει την Εmax δλδ την peak.Θεωρουμε βεβαια οτι δεν υπαρχουν απωλειες

----------


## p.gabr

Η RMS ταση  (εναλασσομενη η οτι αλλο κατσει) ειναι η αναλογος ταση που προξενει τα ιδια θερμικα αποτελεσματα με το εαν ειχαμε ταση συναιχη
Εται μας ειχαν πει στο σχολειο

----------


## spiroscfu

Σωτήρη με την Vdc (του μεταβαλλόμενου και όχι εναλλασσόμενου ή συνεχούς σήματος) πρέπει μάλλον να εννοεί την τιμή μιας dc τάσης που θα αποδώσει το ίδιο θερμικό αποτέλεσμα.





> Γιατι παίρνεις το Vpp κρατάς το ΘΕΤΙΚΟ κομμάτι και πετάς το αρνητικό στη θάλασσα, άρα *VPP* (*622V*) / 2 = η τιμή της ημιανορθωμένης τάσης (*311V*).



Ναι αλλά αυτά τα 311 είναι η peak τάση της μιας ημιπεριόδου,
η rms τιμή αυτής πια θα είναι 311/2 (όπως αναφέρει το wiki) ???
ή 311*0,707 (ή /1,414 όπως θέλεις πάρτο  :Biggrin: ) για να βγάλουμε την rms της μιας ημιπεριόδου και μετά αφού στον άλλο μισό χρόνο δεν θα υπάρχει καθόλου τάση την πολλαπλασιάζουμε με 0,5 (50%D) ? 

πχ. 220Vrms σε ημιανόρθωση θα μας δώσει 220/2=110 ?
ή όπως αναφέρει το wiki (220/0,707)/2=155 ?

----------


## SV1JRT

Η ημιανορθωμένη τάση ΔΕΗ είναι 310V.
 Μετρημένη επιτόπου με μια δίοδο, ένα πυκνωτή και το πολύμετρο μου.

 Το WIKI μην το έχεις και για θεό....
 Εχει ΠΟΛΛΕΣ βλακείες μέσα.
 Δώσε μου το link που έχεις να ρίξω μια ματιά....

----------


## Nikolaskn

επ..εισαι ζαβολιαρης..εβαλες και πυκνωτη  μεσα

τα 220 με μονη ανορθωση και χωρις πυκνωτη θα γινουν λιγοτερο απο 98 βολτ.(εξαρτατε απο τις απωλειες ανορθωτη,πηγης κλπ)

----------


## spiroscfu

> Η ημιανορθωμένη τάση ΔΕΗ είναι 310V.
>  Μετρημένη επιτόπου με μια δίοδο, ένα πυκνωτή και το πολύμετρο μου.



Ναι ρε φυσικό είναι αφού έχει peak στα 311V θα φορτίζει οι πυκνωτής και θα μετρήσεις 311VDC (χωρίς φορτίο).

Το λίνκ το έχω στο πρώτο ποστ

----------


## SV1JRT

> επ..εισαι ζαβολιαρης..εβαλες και πυκνωτη  μεσα
> 
> τα 220 με μονη ανορθωση και χωρις πυκνωτη θα γινουν λιγοτερο απο 98 βολτ.(εξαρτατε απο τις απωλειες ανορθωτη,πηγης κλπ)







> Ναι ρε φυσικό είναι αφού έχει peak στα 311V θα φορτίζει οι πυκνωτής και θα μετρήσεις 311VDC (χωρίς φορτίο).
> 
> Το λίνκ το έχω στο πρώτο ποστ




Βρε παιδιά, χωρίς πυκνωτή έχουμε "διακοπτόμενη" τάση ΟΧΙ συνεχή... Και το πολύμετρο ΔΕΝ νομίζω να μπορεί να την μετρήσει σωστά...
 ΜΙΣΟ. Βάζω τον παλμογράφο. Τι τα έχουμε τα "αργαλεία" ?? χαχαχαχα

----------


## SV1JRT

Λοιπόν,
Εικόνα 1: Πλήρες  A/C σήμα 13.151V

MAP005.jpg


Εκόνα 2:
 Το ιδιο σήμα μετά απο ημιανορθωση

MAP006.jpg

Δεσ το CH1 Amplitude.

----------


## tasosmos

Amplitude= πλατος= Vpeak-peak (ή απολυτη τιμη Vpeak ως προς το μηδεν, αλλα ο παλμογραφος σου προφανως βγαζει p-p), δεν ειναι το ιδιο με την Vrms

Οποιοδηποτε σημα που δεν ειναι συμμετρικο και "κεντραρισμενο" γυρω απο τον x'x αξονα εχει DC συνιστωσα διαφορη του 0.

Η DC ειναι η μεση τιμη του σηματος, μπορεις να την υπολογισεις αν ολοκληρωσεις το σημα σε μια περιοδο και διαιρεσεις με την χρονικη διαρκεια της περιοδου.

Η rms ειναι εκεινη που εχει τα ιδια θερμικα αποτελεσματα με την μεταβαλλομενη (οχι απαραιτητα καθαρη AC) ταση.

Οταν ημιανορθωνεις πραγματι κοβεις την μιση ισχυ του σηματος, τα 155V που βγαζεις με το Vp/2 για το ημιανορθωμενο αν εφαρμοστουν σε αντισταση 1Ω αντιστοιχουν σε ισχυ P=(155V)²/1Ω = 24025 W. Αν εφαρμοζες στην ιδια αντισταση πληρες ημιτονο με Vrms=220V θα ειχες P=(220V)²/1Ω=48400W= (Ισχυς ημιανορθωμενου σηματος)/2. ( η διαφορα οφειλεται στις στρογγυλοποιησεις εννοειται)

Οσον αφορα το πολυμετρο μπορει να μετρησει ημιανορθωμενη ταση σε κλιμακα AC μια χαρα αν ειναι true rms, αλλιως δεν τα παει και τοσο καλα...

----------


## SV1JRT

Καλησπέρα Τάσσο.
 Μάλον κάπου έχεις μπερδευτεί....
 Ξαναρίξε μια ματιά σε αυτά που έγραψες....

----------


## tasosmos

Σε ποιο σημειο ακριβως αναφερεσαι/διαφωνεις;

----------


## SV2IPW

*ΕΝΕΡΓΕΣ ΤΙΜΕΣ ΤΑΣΗΣ ΕΝΤΑΣΗΣ*
Επειδή το εναλλασσόμενο ρεύμα και η εναλλασσόμενη τάση διαρκώς μεταβάλλονται, το να γνωρίζουμε τι τιμή έχουν ορισμένη στιγμή ελάχιστη πρακτική αξία έχει. Για το λόγο αυτό, στηριζόμενοι στο θερμικό φαινόμενο που προκαλούν σε ένα αντιστάτη, ορίζουμε τις ενεργές τους τιμές, που είναι μεγέθη σταθερά.
*ΕΝΕΡΓΟΣ ΕΝΤΑΣΗ*
Ενεργός ένταση εναλλασσομένου ρεύματος ονομάζεται η σταθερή ένταση που πρέπει να έχει το συνεχές ρεύμα , το οποίο όταν διαρρέει την ίδια αντίσταση να αποδίδει στον ίδιο χρόνο το ίδιο ποσό θερμότητας με το εναλλασσόμενο.
*Ιεν=Ι0/√2=0,707Ι0*
*ΕΝΕΡΓΟΣ ΤΑΣΗ*
Ενεργός τάση εναλλασσομένου ρεύματος ονομάζεται η τιμή συνεχούς τάσης η οποία εφαρμόζεται στα άκρα της ίδιας αντίστασης και δίνει ρεύμα με ένταση ίση με την ενεργό τιμή της έντασης του εναλλασσομένου ρεύματος.
*V**εν=**V**0**/√2=0,707**V**0*
*ΕΝΕΡΓΟΣ ΙΣΧΥΣ*
Από τα παραπάνω προκύπτει η σχέση της ενεργού ισχύος
*P**εν=Ιεν.**V**εν*

----------


## tasosmos

@SV2IPW: Με την υποσημειωση οτι τα */√2 ισχυουν μονο για καθαρο ημιτονοειδες σημα χωρις DC συνιστωσα.

*Για ημιανορθωμενο, ανορθωμενο κ αλλα σηματα αλλαζει ο παρονομαστης.

----------

spiroscfu (25-01-13)

----------


## spiroscfu

> Η rms ειναι εκεινη που εχει τα ιδια θερμικα αποτελεσματα με την μεταβαλλομενη (οχι απαραιτητα καθαρη AC) ταση.
> 
> *Οταν ημιανορθωνεις πραγματι κοβεις την μιση ισχυ του σηματος,* τα 155V  που βγαζεις με το Vp/2 για το ημιανορθωμενο αν εφαρμοστουν σε αντισταση  1Ω αντιστοιχουν σε ισχυ P=(155V)²/1Ω = 24025 W. Αν εφαρμοζες στην ιδια  αντισταση πληρες ημιτονο με Vrms=220V θα ειχες P=(220V)²/1Ω=48400W=  (Ισχυς ημιανορθωμενου σηματος)/2. ( η διαφορα οφειλεται στις  στρογγυλοποιησεις εννοειται)



Γιατί αφού κόβουμε την μισή ισχύ είναι λοιπόν 155 (peak/2) και όχι 110 (rms peak δια 2).

ένα πινακάκι για να γίνουν ποιο κατανοητά τα μεγέθη
7110879_orig.jpg

----------


## tasosmos

Γιατι απλουστατα η ισχυς που παρεχεται για ενα δεδομενο φορτιο δεν ειναι αναλογη με την ταση αλλα με το τετραγωνο της τασης. 
P=(Vrms)²/R , εστω R=1Ω σταθερο, αρα P=(Vrms)² επομενως Vrms=ριζα(P). _(Κανονικα φυσικα ο τυπος θα ειναι Vrms=ριζα(P/R)  για να υπαρχει αντιστοιχια και στις μοναδες, αλλα εδω εχουμε υποθεσει R=1Ω)

_Αν αντικαταστησεις οπου P=P/2 (μιση ισχυς) βρισκεις οτι Vrms'=ριζα(P)/ριζα(2)_,_ που ειναι ακριβως το 155,κατι Volt που λες κι εσυ.

Υπ'οψιν οτι στο πινακακι που εδωσες αν και εχει AC σηματα χωρις DC συνιστωσα οι τιμες που δινει για AVG (=DC συνιστωσα) αναφερονται στα αντιστοιχα πληρως ανορθωμενα σηματα. 
Ειναι προφανες οτι για τις μη ανορθωμενες κυματομορφες που δινονται το AVG ειναι 0 αφου ειναι συμμετρικες ως προς τον αξονα X, αρα εχουν το ιδιο εμβαδο πανω και κατω απο τον αξονα, επομενως η μεση τιμη σε μια περιοδο ειναι 0.

----------

spiroscfu (25-01-13)

----------


## SV1JRT

> Amplitude= πλατος= Vpeak-peak (ή απολυτη τιμη Vpeak ως προς το μηδεν, αλλα ο παλμογραφος σου προφανως βγαζει p-p), δεν ειναι το ιδιο με την Vrms
> 
> Οποιοδηποτε σημα που δεν ειναι συμμετρικο και "κεντραρισμενο" γυρω απο τον x'x αξονα εχει DC συνιστωσα διαφορη του 0.
> 
> Η DC ειναι η μεση τιμη του σηματος, μπορεις να την υπολογισεις αν ολοκληρωσεις το σημα σε μια περιοδο και διαιρεσεις με την χρονικη διαρκεια της περιοδου.
> 
> Η rms ειναι εκεινη που εχει τα ιδια θερμικα αποτελεσματα με την μεταβαλλομενη (οχι απαραιτητα καθαρη AC) ταση.
> 
> Οταν ημιανορθωνεις πραγματι κοβεις την μιση ισχυ του σηματος, τα 155V που βγαζεις με το Vp/2 για το ημιανορθωμενο αν εφαρμοστουν σε αντισταση 1Ω αντιστοιχουν σε ισχυ P=(155V)²/1Ω = 24025 W. Αν εφαρμοζες στην ιδια αντισταση πληρες ημιτονο με Vrms=220V θα ειχες P=(220V)²/1Ω=48400W= (Ισχυς ημιανορθωμενου σηματος)/2. ( η διαφορα οφειλεται στις στρογγυλοποιησεις εννοειται)
> ...







> Σε ποιο σημειο ακριβως αναφερεσαι/διαφωνεις;





 Καλημέρα Τάσο,

*Vpeak* (ή Vp) είναι η μέγιστη μετρούμενη τάση απο το σημείο αναφοράς, συνήθως το 0.
*Vpeak-to-peak* (ή Vpp) είναι η μεγιστη διαφορά τάσης μεταξύ της αρνητικής και θετικής περιόδου ενός σήματος. Εδώ ΔΕΝ μας ενδιαφέρει που βρίσκεται το 0, ούτε αν το peak της θετικής και της αρνητικής περίοδου είναι ίσα.

*"Οταν ημιανορθωνεις πραγματι κοβεις την μιση ισχυ του σηματος, τα 155V που βγαζεις με το Vp/2 για το ημιανορθωμενο αν εφαρμοστουν σε αντισταση 1Ω αντιστοιχουν σε ισχυ P=(155V)²/1Ω = 24025 W. Αν εφαρμοζες στην ιδια αντισταση πληρες ημιτονο με Vrms=220V θα ειχες P=(220V)²/1Ω=48400W= (Ισχυς ημιανορθωμενου σηματος)/2. ( η διαφορα οφειλεται στις στρογγυλοποιησεις εννοειται)"*

Οταν κάνεις ημιανόρθωση σε τάση ΔΕΗ 220V παίρνεις 310V και ΟΧΙ 155V. Αυτό συμβαίνει γιατι κάθε ημίτονο έχει Vpeak 310V και Vpp 620V.
*155V δεν υπάρχει πουθενά.* Εδώ είναι που έχεις μπερδευτεί, όπως και ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΟΙ συνάδελφοι μπερδευονται.


*"Οποιοδηποτε σημα που δεν ειναι συμμετρικο και "κεντραρισμενο" γυρω απο τον x'x αξονα εχει DC συνιστωσα διαφορη του 0."* 

Αυτό πώς προκύπτεί ?? Πρώτη φορά το βλέπω.
Δηλαδή ένα AUDIO σήμα που δέν είναι συμετρικό, έχει DC μέσα του ???
Μήπως ενοείς το DC Offset ??



*"Οσον αφορα το πολυμετρο μπορει να μετρησει ημιανορθωμενη ταση σε κλιμακα AC μια χαρα αν ειναι true rms, αλλιως δεν τα παει και τοσο καλα..."*

Xmmm.... Απο ότι ξέρω, τα περισσότερα πολύμετρα έχουν πυκνωτή διέλευσης στην μέτρηση A/C για τα κόβουν DC παρεμβολές. Αρα μάλον χλωμό το βλέπω να μετράνε ημιανορθωμένο σήμα στην κλίμακα A/C. Θα το κοιτάξω πειραματικά και θα σου πώ...

----------


## tasosmos

Καλησπερα,

Οσον αφορα Vpeak και Vp-p δεν βλεπω καποιο σημειο διαφωνιας. Εγω απλα ειπα οτι αν πεις σκετο "πλατος" συνηθως αναφερεσαι στο Vpeak κι οχι στο Vpp του σηματος, κανονικα χρειαζεται να προσδιοριζεις για τι πραγμα μιλας. Η διατυπωση που χρησιμοποιησα δεν ηταν η καλυτερη ομολογουμενως...
Ο παλμογραφος σου συγκεκριμενα οταν μετραει amplitude ομως μετραει προφανως Vpp.


Οσον αφορα την ημιανορθωση υποθετω εχεις μπερδεψει την ημιανορθωση με ημιανορθωση+ εξομαλυνση. Ημιανορθωση σημαινει βαζω μια διοδο σε σειρα με το σημα εισοδου, ουτε πυκνωτη ουτε τιποτα αλλο μετα!

Αν κανεις ημιανορθωση σε ταση δικτυου με Vrms=220V παιρνεις στην εξοδο ενα σημα που εχει Vpeak=(220*√2)=311,13V, Vrms=(220/√2)=155,56V, Vavg(DC συνιστωσα)=(Vpeak/π)=99,03V.
Αν επιπλεον στο ημιανορθωμενο σημα βαλεις πυκνωτη εξομαλυνσης με επαρκες μεγεθος στην εξοδο θα εχεις DC ταση περιπου ιση με την Vpeak που ειναι τα 310V που αναφερεις.

DC συνιστωσα=dc bias,offset,component εξ ορισμου ειναι η μεση τιμη του σηματος και υπολογιζεται ολοκληρωντας το σημα σε μια περιοδο για περιοδικα σηματα ή στο συνολο (απειρο) του χρονου για μη περιοδικα σηματα.

Τελος η μετρηση με πολυμετρο εξαρταται απο το πολυμετρο αν θα ειναι ακριβης. Ακομα και απο τα true rms μερικα οντως δεν μετρανε σωστα την rms ταση σε AC σηματα με DC συνιστωσα.

----------

arkoudiaris (25-01-13), 

tsimpidas (25-01-13)

----------


## SV1JRT

Ετσι. Τώρα τα έθεσες σωστά.
 Συμφωνώ απόλυτα.

----------


## tasosmos

No offence αλλα η δικη μου εντυπωση ειναι οτι εσυ τα ειχες μπλεξει κι οχι εγω...

Ειδικα οσον αφορα την rms ταση και τον ορισμο της οπως προκυπτει απο τα:
"RMS σε DC Τάση ???", "Οταν κάνεις ημιανόρθωση σε τάση ΔΕΗ 220V παίρνεις 310V και ΟΧΙ 155V", *"155V δεν υπάρχει πουθενά"*


Τελοσπαντων, αφου καταληξαμε καπου...


Προσθηκη οσον αφορα τα πολυμετρα: Συνηθως οι κατασκευαστες πολυμετρων χαρακτηριζουν αυτα που μετρουν σωστα την rms ταση σε σηματα με DC συνιστωσα ως AC+DC true rms, μερικα εξ αυτων εχουν και την δυνατοτητα για επιλεκτικο AC coupling.

----------


## spiroscfu

> Γιατι απλουστατα η ισχυς που παρεχεται για ενα δεδομενο φορτιο δεν ειναι αναλογη με την ταση αλλα με το τετραγωνο της τασης.



Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, root mean square.





> Υπ'οψιν οτι στο πινακακι που εδωσες αν και εχει AC σηματα χωρις DC  συνιστωσα οι τιμες που δινει για AVG (=DC συνιστωσα) αναφερονται στα  αντιστοιχα πληρως ανορθωμενα σηματα. 
> Ειναι προφανες οτι για τις μη ανορθωμενες κυματομορφες που δινονται το  AVG ειναι 0 αφου ειναι συμμετρικες ως προς τον αξονα X, αρα εχουν το  ιδιο εμβαδο πανω και κατω απο τον αξονα, επομενως η μεση τιμη σε μια  περιοδο ειναι 0.



Και σε αυτό έχεις δίκιο αλλά είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος ότι έχω δει σε datasheet να υπολογίζουν με avg (σε εναλασόμενο ημίτονο χωρίς dc offeset).





Σωτήρη έχει δίκιο ο Τάσος μάλλον τα έχεις μπερδέψει λίγο.

----------


## SV1JRT

> No offence αλλα η δικη μου εντυπωση ειναι οτι εσυ τα ειχες μπλεξει κι οχι εγω...
> 
> Ειδικα οσον αφορα την rms ταση και τον ορισμο της οπως προκυπτει απο τα:
> "RMS σε DC Τάση ???", "Οταν κάνεις ημιανόρθωση σε τάση ΔΕΗ 220V παίρνεις 310V και ΟΧΙ 155V", *"155V δεν υπάρχει πουθενά"*
> 
> 
> Τελοσπαντων, αφου καταληξαμε καπου...
> 
> 
> Σημ: Συνηθως οι κατασκευαστες πολυμετρων χαρακτηριζουν αυτα που μετρουν σωστα την rms ταση σε σηματα με DC συνιστωσα ως AC+DC true rms, μερικα εχουν και την δυνατοτητα για επιλεκτικο AC coupling.




 Χμμμμ..... Δεν σε πιάνω.  :Very Happy: 
*Ενοείτε οτι δεν παρεξηγούμαι, συζήτηση κάνουμε.*
 Γιατί αμφισβητείς τις παραπάνω δηλώσεις μου ??
 Οταν κάνεις ημιανόρθωση σε 220V της ΔΕΗ, δεν έχεις 310V Vpeak ??
 Και ενοώ με σκέτη δίοδο και αντίσταση, ΧΩΡΙΣ πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης.

----------


## tasosmos

Συμφωνω απολυτα οτι οταν κανεις ημιανορθωση σε 220Vrms ταση εχεις Vpeak=220*ριζα(2) στην εξοδο (μειον το Vf της διοδου προφανως για να ειμαστε απολυτα ακριβεις). 

Αλλα ομως οταν μιλας για εναλλασσομενη ή γενικοτερα μεταβαλλομενη ταση χωρις επιπλεον προσδιορισμους τυπικα αναφερεσαι στην rms κι οχι στην Vpeak ή σε αλλη ταση.

Εξ ου και οτι λεμε "220V της ΔΕΗ" οπως αναφερεις κι εσυ και οχι "311V της ΔΕΗ". 
Επομενως ειναι απολυτα σωστο το "ημιανορθωνοντας τα 220V της ΔΕΗ εχεις (περιπου) 155V (rms τιμη) στην εξοδο" που αναφερει ο Σπυρος παραπανω

----------


## spiroscfu

Ναι Σωτήρη αλλά στο φορτίο εφαρμόζεται στον μισό χρόνο (λόγο ημιανόρθωσης)
και έτσι η ενεργή τιμή του δεν μπορεί να είναι αυτή.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Συμφωνω απολυτα οτι οταν κανεις ημιανορθωση σε 220Vrms ταση εχεις Vpeak=220*ριζα(2) στην εξοδο (μειον το Vf της διοδου προφανως για να ειμαστε απολυτα ακριβεις). 
> 
> Αλλα ομως οταν μιλας για εναλλασσομενη ή γενικοτερα μεταβαλλομενη ταση χωρις επιπλεον προσδιορισμους τυπικα αναφερεσαι στην rms κι οχι στην Vpeak ή σε αλλη ταση.
> 
> Εξ ου και οτι λεμε "220V της ΔΕΗ" οπως αναφερεις κι εσυ και οχι "311V της ΔΕΗ". 
> Επομενως ειναι απολυτα σωστο το "ημιανορθωνοντας τα 220V της ΔΕΗ εχεις (περιπου) 155V (rms τιμη) στην εξοδο" που αναφερει ο Σπυρος παραπανω







> Ναι Σωτήρη αλλά στο φορτίο εφαρμόζεται στον μισό χρόνο (λόγο ημιανόρθωσης)
> και έτσι η ενεργή τιμή του δεν μπορεί να είναι αυτή.




 Παιδιά, λέμε τα ΙΔΙΑ πράγματα και οι τρείς μας, με τον δικό του τρόπο ο καθένας....
 Τέλος πάντων, το θέμα είναι οτι συμφωνούμε...

----------


## tasosmos

> Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, root mean square.



Μια μικρη διευκρινηση: Το ριζα(2) και οι ριζες γενικα στην συσχετιση τασης-ισχυος δεν προκυπτουν απο τον ορισμο της rms τασης αλλα απο το P=V²/R.

----------


## arkoudiaris

> Μια μικρη διευκρινηση: Το ριζα(2) και οι ριζες γενικα στην συσχετιση τασης-ισχυος δεν προκυπτουν απο τον ορισμο της rms τασης αλλα απο το P=V²/R.



τι εννοεις ? δια δωσε ενα παραδειγμα ..

----------


## tasosmos

Οτι προκυπτει απο την επιλυση της σχεσης που δινει την ισχυ ως προς V, P=V²/R, δλδ V=ριζα(P/R) και οχι  απο τον ορισμο της rms τασης καθαυτο.
Εχω ηδη δωσει παραδειγμα εδω http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post578985

Αντιστοιχα αν ηθελες πχ μια ταση V' που θα παρεχει ισχυ P'=1/3 της αρχικης στο φορτιο τοτε η V' θα πρεπει να ισουται με ριζα(P)/ριζα(3) ή ισοδυναμα V'=V/ριζα(3).

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Μία σημαντική λεπτομέρεια είναι πως ο υπολογισμός του rms εξαρτάται από το είδος της κυματομορφής: το διά τετραγωνική ρίζα του 2 ισχύει μόνο για την ημιτονοειδή. Για άλλες κυματομορφές προκύπτουν άλλοι υπολογισμοί. Βλ. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Root_mean_square. Ο υπολογισμός επίσης του διά τετραγωνική ρίζα του 2 ισχύει για πλήρη ημιτονοειδή κυματομορφή το οποίο πρακτικά στο δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ εξασφαλίζεται με αντιτροφή πολικότητας σε σχέση με τη γείωση κατά το δεύτερο ήμισυ της περιόδου εναλλαγής. Το ότι στην περίπτωση της ημιανόρθωσης εκμεταλλευόμαστε το ένα ήμισι της περιόδου είναι νομίζω irrelevant με την τιμή του RMS, αφού στα κυκλώματα εξομάλυνσης κατά το δεύτερο (ανενεργό) ήμισυ αναλάμβάνει ο πυκνωτής εξομάλυνσης να παρέχει την αναγκαία τάση λειτουργίας του κυκλώματος. Έτσι κατά το πρώτο ήμισυ το ρεύμα πρακτικά είναι διπλό του απαιτούμενου γιατί αφενώς τροφοδοτεί τη συσκευή, αφετέρου φορτίζει τον πυκνωτή. Έτσι τελικά το κύκλωμα απολαμβάνει ένα RMS πλήρους κυματομορφής! Καλό ΣΚ!!

----------


## spiroscfu

Επίσης.



Έκανα κάποιες βιαστικές δοκιμές, οι φωτογραφίες είναι κατευθείαν από το usb του παλμογράφου και όχι μέσω μέσω software από το pc (υπάρχουν κάποιες ατέλειες)


2,2Vrms
ADS00001.jpg

και έχει avg όπως σωστά είπε ο Τάσος 0V
ADS00002.jpg



Η γρήγορη ημιανόρθωση έγινε με ένα διοδάκη και για φορτίο το 1ΜΩ της εισόδου του παλμογράφου.
ADS00004.jpgADS00005.jpgADS00006.jpg

----------


## rch

Πραγματικά έχετε γεμίσει 4 σελίδες καιτα περισσότερα είναι ανακρίβειες. 
Λοιπόν ας πάρουμε τα πράγματα με τη σειρά, RMS σημαίνει όπως πολύ ορθά είπε ο Σπύρος root mean square, μέση τετραγωνική τιμή, και είναι *μαθηματικό* μοντέλο και πρακτικά σημαίνει ότι παίρνουμε την f(x) = sin(x) και υψώνουμε κάθε χ στην δευτέρα δύναμη και χώνουμε μια ρίζα οπότε παίρνουμε θετικές μόνον τιμές. Ύστερα παίρνουμε την μέση τιμή αυτής πλέον της καμπύλης, που είναι η ίδια με της πλήρους ανόρθωσης. Έτσι αν πάρουμε την καμπύλη που δημιουργήθηκε και την τεντώσουμε ώστε αυτή να περικλείει το ίδιο εμβαδό θα πάρουμε την DC συνιστώσα δλδ μια ευθεια f(x) = c, γι αυτόν τον λόγο λένε για τις ίδιες θερμικές απώλειες - αποτελέσματα σε μια αντίσταση.
Οι τύποι από τους οποίους προκύπτουν οι rms τιμές ρεύματος-τάσης δεν είναι ούτε δια ρίζες 2,3,5 ούτε προφανέστατα ο P=V^2/R !
Ο τύπος που θα μας δώσεις την ενεργό τιμή της τάσης π.χ. είναι :
Vrms = τετραγωνική ρίζα (1/T ολοκλήρωμα από 0 μέχρι Τ του V(t)^2 dt),
πάμε τώρα να λύσουμε την σχέση ώστε να μπορούμε να υπολογίσουμε τις τιμές που θέλει ο TS :
Vrms = τετ. ρίζα (1/2π ολοκλήρωμα από 0 μέχρι π Vm^2 sin(θ)^2 dθ) ==>
Vrms = 310*sqrt(1/2π [π - α + (sin (2a))/2 ,
οπότε για την ημιανόρθωση ή για γωνία έναυσης π/2 που θέλει ο TS Σπύρος έχουμε :
Vrms = 310*sqrt(1/2π [ π - π/2] ) ==> 310*sqrt (1/4) = 155V
πάμε για ολόκληρο το ημίτονο ήτοι γωνία έναυσης 0,
Vrms = 310*sqrt(1/2π [ π ] )= 310*sqrt(1/2) = 220 V.

----------


## tasosmos

Πρωτον εχεις μπερδεψει καποια πραγματα: 
Ο ορισμος της rms τιμης για ενα σημα f(x) δεν ειναι με βαση το f(ριζα(x²)) αλλα το ριζα(f²(x)). 
Η rms δεν ειναι καμπυλη αλλα σταθερη τιμη, ουτε την τεντωνεις ουτε την απλωνεις... 
Τελος η rms ενος πληρως ανορθωμενου ημιτονου δεν ειναι ιδια με την dc συνιστωσα αυτου!

Δευτερον μαλλον υπαρχει παρανοηση οσον αφορα αυτα που εχω γραψει εγω...
Δεν ειπα ποτε οτι ο ορισμος της rms προκυπτει απο ριζες ή το P=V²/R, αντιθετως τονισα οτι για διαφορετικες κυματομορφες αλλαζει το crest factor.

Απλα ειπα οτι αν εχεις μια ταση rms α η οποια σου παρεχει ισχυ Α στο φορτιο και θες να υπολογισεις τι ταση β πρεπει να δωσεις για να παρεχεις ισχυ Β=A/x στο ιδιο φορτιο μπορεις να το υπολογισεις ευκολα με βαση το P=V²/R και το αποτελεσμα ειναι β=ριζα(Α/x)=α/ριζα(x). 
Δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει καποια διαφωνια σε αυτο τον τροπο υπολογισμου ουτε οτι ειναι γρηγοροτερο-ευκολοτερο να υπολογιζεις με βαση τον ορισμο της rms.


Οσον αφορα το ποστ #31 Σπυρο αν ρωτας αυτο η μετρηση της rms μετα την ημιανορθωση δεν ειναι 1,55V λογω του Vf της διοδου, στα 220Vrms ειναι αμελητεο πρακτικα αλλα οχι στα 2,22Vrms.

----------


## spiroscfu

rch μπορεί να έχεις δίκιο αλλά υπολογίζοντας με την ισχύ βγαίνει αρκετά ευκολότερα χωρίς ολοκληρώματα (που για εμένα είναι πονοκέφαλος).




Ναι Τάσο το ξέρω, ευχαριστώ !
μια απλή δοκιμή ήταν για να δω στην πράξη το θέμα.




Υγ.
Τη εννοείς με το TS ρε rch ??

----------


## rch

> Πρωτον εχεις μπερδεψει καποια πραγματα: 
> Ο ορισμος της rms τιμης για ενα σημα f(x) δεν ειναι με βαση το f(ριζα(x²)) αλλα το ριζα(f²(x)). 
> Η rms δεν ειναι καμπυλη αλλα σταθερη τιμη, ουτε την τεντωνεις ουτε την απλωνεις... 
> Τελος η rms ενος πληρως ανορθωμενου ημιτονου δεν ειναι ιδια με την dc συνιστωσα αυτου!
> Δευτερον μαλλον υπαρχει παρανοηση οσον αφορα αυτα που εχω γραψει εγω...
> Δεν ειπα ποτε οτι ο ορισμος της rms προκυπτει απο ριζες ή το P=V²/R, αντιθετως τονισα οτι για διαφορετικες κυματομορφες αλλαζει το crest factor.
> Απλα ειπα οτι αν εχεις μια ταση rms α η οποια σου παρεχει ισχυ Α στο φορτιο και θες να υπολογισεις τι ταση β πρεπει να δωσεις για να παρεχεις ισχυ Β=A/x στο ιδιο φορτιο μπορεις να το υπολογισεις ευκολα με βαση το P=V²/R και το αποτελεσμα ειναι β=ριζα(Α/x)=α/ριζα(x). 
> Δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει καποια διαφωνια σε αυτο τον τροπο υπολογισμου ουτε οτι ειναι γρηγοροτερο-ευκολοτερο να υπολογιζεις με βαση τον ορισμο της rms.
> Οσον αφορα το ποστ #31 Σπυρο αν ρωτας αυτο η μετρηση της rms μετα την ημιανορθωση δεν ειναι 1,55V λογω του Vf της διοδου, στα 220Vrms ειναι αμελητεο πρακτικα αλλα οχι στα 2,22Vrms.



Μάλιστα, αν διάβαζες *καλύτερα* το ποστ μου θα καταλάβαινες ότι αντί για x που έγραψα λόγω κεκτημένης ταχύτητας εννοούσα f(x) όπως πολύ σωστά επισήμανες. (εξ άλλου αυτό χρησιμοποίησα στον τύπο - δεν είναι δύσκολο να το καταλάβει κανείς) Επίσης δεν ανέφερα πουθενά ότι η RMS είναι καμπύλη ίσα ίσα είπα οτί είναι ενα μαθηματικό μοντέλο και εν προκειμένω μπορεί να εκφραστεί σαν συνάρτηση f(x) = c, όπου c --> constant, απλά με λίγο παιδιάστικο τρόπο εξήγησα πως ακριβώς προκύπτει, γτ τα μαθηματικά θέλουν φαντασία για να καταλάβεις κάποια πράγματα όπως ξες. 
Για την DC συνιστώσα ίσως να έχεις ένα δίκιο (περιμένω εξήγηση/παράδειγμα/κάτι) γιατί κατά την γνώμη μου DC offset/component == vertical offset, οπόοτε μπορεί να σφάλω.


Σπύρο 2-3 ολοκληρώματα είναι όλο το πανηγύρι άμα τα δεις/λύσεις μια φορά θα δεις πόσο απλά είναι, και TS είναι acronym για το topic starter.

----------


## tasosmos

Αντιστοιχα αν διαβαζες καλυτερα τα ποστ μου θα εβλεπες οτι δεν χρησιμοποιω το P=V²/R για να ορισω την rms ουτε τπτ αλλο. 
No offence αλλα αν ζητας απολυτη ακριβεια απο τους αλλους θα πρεπει να την παρεχεις ο ιδιος πρωτα...

Οσον αφορα την διαφορα αρκει να συγκρινεις τους ορισμους της rms και της DC συνιστωσας.

Η dc συνιστωσα εξ ορισμου ειναι η μεση τιμη του σηματος δλδ:

 

Ενω η rms ειναι:



(οπου t=x,a=T1,b=T2 προφανως, οι τυποι ειναι απο το νετ, βαριεμαι να τους γραψω τωρα εξαρχης)


Φανταζομαι ειναι εμφανης η διαφορα...

Απλουστατο παραδειγμα: Αν εχεις ενα ημιτονο η dc συνιστωσα ειναι 0, η rms ομως οχι...

Συγκεκριμενα για πληρως ανορθωμενο ημιτονο ισχυουν (κατα προσεγγιση) οι τιμες στο πινακακι του ποστ #16.

Για αναλυτικοτερα ενδεικτικο λινκ: http://www3.ul.ie/~mlc/support/Lough...hap15/15_6.pdf

----------


## arkoudiaris

> Μάλιστα, αν διάβαζες *καλύτερα* το ποστ μου θα καταλάβαινες ότι αντί για x που έγραψα λόγω κεκτημένης ταχύτητας εννοούσα f(x) όπως πολύ σωστά επισήμανες. (εξ άλλου αυτό χρησιμοποίησα στον τύπο - δεν είναι δύσκολο να το καταλάβει κανείς) Επίσης δεν ανέφερα πουθενά ότι η RMS είναι καμπύλη ίσα ίσα είπα οτί είναι ενα μαθηματικό μοντέλο και εν προκειμένω μπορεί να εκφραστεί σαν συνάρτηση f(x) = c, όπου c --> constant, απλά με λίγο παιδιάστικο τρόπο εξήγησα πως ακριβώς προκύπτει, γτ τα μαθηματικά θέλουν φαντασία για να καταλάβεις κάποια πράγματα όπως ξες. 
> Για την DC συνιστώσα ίσως να έχεις ένα δίκιο (περιμένω εξήγηση/παράδειγμα/κάτι) γιατί κατά την γνώμη μου DC offset/component == vertical offset, οπόοτε μπορεί να σφάλω.
> 
> 
> Σπύρο 2-3 ολοκληρώματα είναι όλο το πανηγύρι άμα τα δεις/λύσεις μια φορά θα δεις πόσο απλά είναι, και TS είναι acronym για το topic starter.



αν και ακομα ψαχνω να δω που εγραψες οτι η rms ενος πληρους ανορθωμενου ημιτονου ειναι ιση με την dc τιμη ...παρακατω εχω λυσει τα αντιστοιχα ολοκληρωματα για να τελειωνουμε με την δουλεια αυτη .... asdfasdf.jpg
η dc συνιστωσα ενος σηματος ειναι η μεση τιμη του ...

----------

tasosmos (26-01-13)

----------


## spiroscfu

Συγνώμη ρε παιδιά αλλά η rms τιμή ενός σήματος δεν είναι ίδια (ή παράγει το ίδιο θερμικό αποτέλεσμα) με την ανάλογη του dc τάση ??

πχ. στις δύο παρακάτω κυματομορφές η rms τιμή του πάνω δεν είναι Vpeak/ρίζα(2) και του κάτω Vpeak/2, ή όχι ?

Vrms.gif
την φωτογραφία την έβαλα από το ιντερνετ, θεωρήστε τα δύο σήματα ίδια απλά το κάτω δεν έχει αρνητικές τιμές.

----------


## tasosmos

Εαν εχεις μια DC ταση με τιμη ιση με την rms ενος σηματος τοτε θα παραγει το ιδιο θερμικο αποτελεσμα με το σημα. 
πχ αν εχεις δυο αντιστασεις με ιδια τιμη R, την μια την συνδεσεις στο δικτυο της ΔΕΗ με 220Vrms και την αλλη σε DC 220V θα ζεσταθουν το ιδιο.

Αλλα η rms δεν ειναι το ιδιο με την dc συνιστωσα ενος σηματος. 
Στο σχημα σου στο κανονικο ημιτονο η DC συνιστωσα ειναι 0 ενω στο ημιτονο με offset η dc συνιστωσα ειναι ιση με το offset (=Vpeak του αρχικου ημιτονου οπως το εχει σχεδιασει).
Η rms δεν θα ειναι ιδια, θα πρεπει να συνυπολογισεις το DC offset για να βγαλεις το αποτελεσμα.

Ενδεικτικα μια σχετικη αναλυση εδω: http://masteringelectronicsdesign.co...h-a-dc-offset/

----------


## spiroscfu

Αν πχ. έχουν το ίδιο πλάτος και οι δύο 620Vpp,
η πάνω θα έχει rms=(620/2)/1,41 
η κάτω 620/2 ή πρέπει να υπολογίσουμε και το dc offset αυτής, αν ναι το dc offset πόσο θα είναι ?

----------


## tasosmos

Το dc offset ειναι 620/2=310V για το κατω με βαση το σχημα, οχι η rms του. 

Για την rms μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις τον τελικο τυπο απο το λινκ (ισχυει γενικα για ημιτονοειδη σηματα με ή χωρις dc offset), οπου a0 το DC offset και a1 το Vpp/2

----------

spiroscfu (26-01-13)

----------


## rch

> Αντιστοιχα αν διαβαζες καλυτερα τα ποστ μου θα εβλεπες οτι δεν χρησιμοποιω το P=V²/R για να ορισω την rms ουτε τπτ αλλο. 
> No offence αλλα αν ζητας απολυτη ακριβεια απο τους αλλους θα πρεπει να την παρεχεις ο ιδιος πρωτα...
> 
> Οσον αφορα την διαφορα αρκει να συγκρινεις τους ορισμους της rms και της DC συνιστωσας.
> 
> Η dc συνιστωσα εξ ορισμου ειναι η μεση τιμη του σηματος δλδ:
> 
>  
> 
> ...



Και στο πόστ #27 τί ακριβώς υποστηρίζεις;
None taken, αλλά αν θες να δίνεις συμβουλές στους άλλους κοίτα πρώτα αυτά που λες ο ίδιος, όπως :
Στο πόστ σου #33 



> Τελος η rms ενος πληρως ανορθωμενου ημιτονου δεν ειναι ιδια με την dc συνιστωσα αυτου!



, 
και εγω που είχα την αμιδρά υποψία ότι το μοντέλο των RMS χρησιμοποιείται μόνο σε εναλλασόμενα σήματα...
Όσο για το 2ο σχήμα του Σπύρου είναι DC και όχι AC με offset αφού έχει constant polarity, οπότε πάλι είσαι λάθος...

p.s. Αλλού είναι το λάθος στο πόστ μου, ψάξε και βρες το αν θες ντε και καλά να μου την πεις. Αλλιώς αύριο θα το διορθώσω μόνος μου γτ βγάζει μάτια.

----------


## tasosmos

To ποστ #27 παει πακετο με το: 
"Γιατι απλουστατα η ισχυς που παρεχεται για ενα δεδομενο φορτιο δεν ειναι αναλογη με την ταση αλλα με το τετραγωνο της τασης." 
και αναφερεται σε αυτο που επαναδιατυπωσα παρακατω ως: 
"Απλα ειπα οτι αν εχεις μια ταση rms α η οποια σου παρεχει ισχυ Α στο  φορτιο και θες να υπολογισεις τι ταση β πρεπει να δωσεις για να παρεχεις  ισχυ Β=A/x στο ιδιο φορτιο μπορεις να το υπολογισεις ευκολα με βαση το  P=V²/R και το αποτελεσμα ειναι β=ριζα(Α/x)=α/ριζα(x)."
*Συμφωνουμε οτι εκει η ριζα που βγαινει ΔΕΝ προκυπτει απο τον ορισμο της rms αλλα απο το P=V²/R λυμενο ως προς V;*


*Η rms μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει οπου θελεις, ποιος σε περιοριζει σε εναλλασσομενα σηματα;*


Για το 2ο σχημα εχεις δικιο, ειναι μεταβαλλομενη DC ταση αφου δεν εχεις μεταβολη στην πολικοτητα αλλα που ακριβως ανεφερα οτι ειναι AC ταση;
*Εγω το μονο που βλεπω να εχω χρησιμοποιησει ειναι "ημιτονο με offset". Διαφωνεις σε αυτο;*

Δεν με ενδιαφερει να "την πω" σε κανεναν και δεν προκειται να διαγωνιστω για το "ποιος ειναι καλυτερος στο να διορθωνει τον αλλο", απλα να συνεννοηθουμε...

----------


## spiroscfu

Ρε παιδιά μην ανεβάζεται τόνους δεν υπάρχει λόγος συζήτηση κάνουμε , 
και οι δύο είστε γνώστες του αθλήματος όπως και λέτε παραπλήσια πράγματα με άλλα λόγια και μικρές παραλλαγές αυτόν (αλλά για να πω την αλήθεια ο rch είναι λίγο ποιο ερειστικός  :Biggrin: ).

ok Τάσο το έπιασα δηλ. sqrt(310^2+((310^2)/2))
sqrt(96100+48050)  =>380Vrms

----------


## gxry

Το διάστημα ολοκλήρωσης είναι μιας ολόκληρης περιόδου [0..Τ] ή [0..2π] και μόνο για την περίπτωση της ημιανορθωμένης τάσης το δεύτερο σκέλος υπολογίζεται στο [0..π] γιατί στο [π..2π] μηδενίζεται.
Επειδή οι υπολογισμοί περιλαμβάνουν αρκετά μαθηματικά και δυσκολεύουν την ανάρτησή τους, στο παρακάτω μπορεί να βρεθεί μια πρόχειρη ανάλυση επί του θέματος
http://users.sch.gr/gxry/downloads/rms.pdf

----------


## spiroscfu

Δεν θα τη έλεγα πρόχειρη αλλά αναλυτικότατη,
παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ πολύ μου λύθηκαν οι απορίες μου !!

----------

